# Low Stress Training, High Stress Training



## Stoney Bud

This is a great example of Low Stress Training, (LST).

If you look closely, you'll see that the primary tip has been lowered to a point beneath the remainder of the branch with a blue colored wire. The top growth hormone is cut off from the primary and ALL of the secondaries take off like scalded pups for the light.

Using this method of increasing your yeild by multiplying the primary budding sites is an awesome way to increase yeild per/m2.

With the inclusion of one more type of training, you can SERIOUSLY increase your yeild. HST. That's right, hurt me baby! High Stress Training used after LST is a way to totally max out your crop.

Add to this your Halides in veggin and a good supply of HPS for the flowering and you've done everything you could to maximize your crop from the air up.

Now, ya gotta max out the lower regions. Hey! Get your mind back on the weed!

A "splash" resivoir is a must. The return has to be routed so that it dumps radically into the resivoir. This creates lots of splashing and bubbles. Bubbles that are churned into the resivoir contents. Airation of the nutrient solution is absolutly necessary. This method does it perfectly. I've used it for years.

A name brand nutrient solution is one of the things you have to NOT try to save money on. Pay up. It will pay you back ten fold.

Well hey, I didn't mean to write a book. You guys have a good night and lets talk about what I've written here. My goal is to have every person in the entire freakin world growin hydro max bud. Hell man, we'd all be way too wasted to fight. If you look up "Lover-not fighter" in the dictionary, my picture is right there.

Where's the wimin? I'm high, I got that feelin.......

Just kiddin. If anyone ever took me up on it, it'd probly kill me!


----------



## Bubonic Chronic

hydro just looks so clean and different to me... (being a soil guy)

i want to set a 1 plant hydrosystem, is that possible?


----------



## DankCloset

yes, get a bubbler system you can do a 1 bucket setup


----------



## wikkedsun

u can put an air stone in the bottom of a clothes bin and fill it with water and nuts ph it make sure everything is good and put the lid on cut a whole for the plants roots to hang into the water/ nutrient solution then get a tray or a cup with clay rocks so the plant holds tight and roots are in the dark.


----------



## Stoney Bud

You guys might not have noticed that the post you're replying to was posted in Jan 2006...

hehe, I'm betting he's already done it...


----------



## DankCloset

oh $#@% lol good catch hahahaha


----------



## BudWeederson

Hey stoney....Now that i've got a mini SB (stoney Bud) set up in my closet, How do i do the LST? Just hold the top of the plant down to the rocks when its a foot tall?  Lets get a description of the process up there! Thanks man. :farm: bud


----------



## BudWeederson

never mind i found a better info thread...stoney you got to quit these multiple posts of the same thing...smoke after you get off the forum! JK man...
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=147230&posted=1#post147230
:farm: Bud


----------



## Stoney Bud

BudWeederson said:
			
		

> Hey stoney....Now that i've got a mini SB (stoney Bud) set up in my closet, How do i do the LST? Just hold the top of the plant down to the rocks when its a foot tall? Lets get a description of the process up there! Thanks man. :farm: bud


 
Mini Stoney Bud? Hell, I thought she was Mickeys ole lady...


----------



## md.apothecary

HMM...  i need to start doing LST


----------



## fulltimes

sooo wheres the info about High Stress Training??


----------



## lax4wm

If you plan to LST so that your main stalk is bent at about a 45 degree angle is there any point to top the plant, I am going to be using LST but I was also planning on topping to maximize yield.  Does anyone have any idea how to maximize harvest through LST & topping?


----------



## Vegs

I'm doing just that. When my plants grew out there 7th sets of leaves I topped and LST'd and I now have 6-8 main stalks shooting up and out from the main stalk which is bent at a 45 degree angle. The funny thing is that two of my plants I must have snipped at a slight angle when I topped them and now have three main stalks coming from the one main. Hope those two are girls! I have a feeling I may have to add another week to in veg before cutting over due to the topping and LST. 

Any one else having to increase veg time when topping and LST'ing?


----------



## massproducer

Well not as much with LST, but if you top your plant, then yes, it will have to heal its wounds before it can grow again.  If you LST, you dont have to top your plant, LST will have the same effect, with no stop in growth.  You can even LST your secondary branches.  One thing to remember is that when you LST you have to keep adjusting the the place that is tied down to ensure that it stays lower then the lowest branch, that will keep the growth balanced throughout the whole plant.


----------



## MamaGreen

you know, i never know what i should do when i go into flower. do you remove the ties before you flip or do you leave them tied for the entire life of the plant?

i've always left them but it's bugging me that i don't know for sure from a long time LST'er,since i 've only started using this technique in the past year or so after getting frustrated with the long recovery time with topping.

so was i right to leave them?


----------



## massproducer

It's all about personal preference, IMO.  I like to leave mine tied...Truly like a SCROG, without the screen, but i know a lot of others like to untie theirs before or after the stretch.  If you untie then the mainstem will straighten up and become the dominate top again, i do not want that as I want my canopy to be as even as I can get it.

I just say whatever works for you in your situation.  Maybe try both ways and see what works best for you.


----------



## md.apothecary

I've never done LST, but I think that if you untied them they would stay in their postion, depending on how long they've been trained that way?? Most people I've seen do it still had them tied in flowering mode simply for support... however, I don't really know.

Good question


----------



## massproducer

growth hormones will straighten up the dominate top, that is why you have to keep retieing the top, because if it is not lower then the lowest node then it will start growing back up...LSTing the tops of your plant will not support them at all, it is just redistributing the growth hormones that are in the fastest growing tops


----------



## massproducer

I have done both many times


----------



## MamaGreen

cool, thanks MassPro. it's 6 of one half a dozen of the other then i guess.

i'd think they'd stay low if trained from the begining but then,i've never tried it untied. i think i'll experiment with untying with my next batch,do one of each


----------



## massproducer

Sounds like a plan too me... yes they will always stay lower because the bend will stay, it is the actual main cola that will take back over and start growing up towards the light again as the growth hormones are redistributed again.

Pretty cool stuff to see


----------



## tpete32

i got a 3x3x4ft high crawl space with one - two clones i want to train it to fill the spce how can i do so and get the most buds


----------



## tpete32

got a 3x3 x4 tall space with flourescent lights and gonaa have 1 out of 3 clones in there the other 2 are out and want to train it to fill the spce good and get good amount bud will this work and i got it on 24 hr light should i change it it has been growing for a month and is 12-24 in high and healthy


----------



## moses781

so what exactly does this do for the plant


----------



## massproducer

it is similar to topping as it will redistribute the growth hormones to lower branches allowing them to catch up to the main stem, inturn making the plant bushier with more and bigger buds... if done correctly in conjunction with utilizing all availible floor space it can and will increase your yeild.


----------



## chunky monkey

can you tell me a good place to get some different seed stock?


----------



## wallace123

i was wondering if i could bend the top over you make them all the same height


----------



## RB1

I Will Be Trying Out Lst For The First Time This Evening Because I Have Limited Space And I Need To Get The Bottoms A Bit More Bushy . Will Post Some Pictures When I Have Done It And See If I Was Successful


----------



## Iamganja

I never understood hydroponics i feel like plant are made for soil go organic and never other

but its always gd to add knowledge to one's mental box

I Love Ganja


----------



## noelk

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> This is a great example of Low Stress Training, (LST).
> 
> If you look closely, you'll see that the primary tip has been lowered to a point beneath the remainder of the branch with a blue colored wire. The top growth hormone is cut off from the primary and ALL of the secondaries take off like scalded pups for the light.
> 
> Using this method of increasing your yeild by multiplying the primary budding sites is an awesome way to increase yeild per/m2.
> 
> With the inclusion of one more type of training, you can SERIOUSLY increase your yeild. HST. That's right, hurt me baby! High Stress Training used after LST is a way to totally max out your crop.
> 
> Add to this your Halides in veggin and a good supply of HPS for the flowering and you've done everything you could to maximize your crop from the air up.
> 
> Now, ya gotta max out the lower regions. Hey! Get your mind back on the weed!
> 
> A "splash" resivoir is a must. The return has to be routed so that it dumps radically into the resivoir. This creates lots of splashing and bubbles. Bubbles that are churned into the resivoir contents. Airation of the nutrient solution is absolutly necessary. This method does it perfectly. I've used it for years.
> 
> A name brand nutrient solution is one of the things you have to NOT try to save money on. Pay up. It will pay you back ten fold.
> 
> Well hey, I didn't mean to write a book. You guys have a good night and lets talk about what I've written here. My goal is to have every person in the entire freakin world growin hydro max bud. Hell man, we'd all be way too wasted to fight. If you look up "Lover-not fighter" in the dictionary, my picture is right there.
> 
> Where's the wimin? I'm high, I got that feelin.......
> 
> Just kiddin. If anyone ever took me up on it, it'd probly kill me!


good one


----------



## maryjanegirl

All 6 of my babies are about 10 inches tall and I am about to start flowering them tomorrow. I do not know what the sex is yet.

When should I start training them? I want lots o' bud!!! 

But I have no clue about training!!! :watchplant: 

Thanks  

Here's a pic of one of my babies




> 7. Please post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as 3 pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them. Also we discovered that quite a number pictures hosted on other sites gets deleted after some time making the threads worthless on our forums.


----------



## chunkybuds2311

i always thought if i left the string on that buds will grow around and it will get stuck in the buds.  so i was planning on taking my strings off but if that will make the main stalk start growing like normal again i dont know if i want to do that now. i'm using gardening twine and it kinda sheds so if buds would grow around it that prolly wont be a good idea.

what is the best kinda string to use for training?

will the buds on the main stalk grow around the strings and make the string unremovable at harvest?

can anyone help?


----------



## old_skool

chunkybuds2311 said:
			
		

> what is the best kinda string to use for training?
> 
> will the buds on the main stalk grow around the strings and make the string unremovable at harvest?
> 
> can anyone help?


I personally use pipe cleaners, also I don't wrap anything tightly around the branches because they will at least cut into the plant or have it grow right into the plant.

I put a loose loop at one end of the pipe cleaner, grab the lowest part of the branch with the loop and pull gently until it either goes to the edge of the planter or until I feel resistance from the branch, if you don't make it to the edge of the planter give it a day or two and readjust it by pulling it down until it's level with the other branches.

Examples:
Plant has 2 tops higher that the rest



Readjusted the 2 tops



Top view if your interested



I use pipe cleaners because they don't cut into the plant, I have seen them pop off the branch because of growth, I like it that way instead of cutting into it.

Any posting on this forum are solely intended for entertainment purposes only, and are made up in my mind. :huh:


----------



## Relentless999

I often see multiple branches tied down, but I thought the purpose was to get an even canopy. are people tieding down the smaller branches?  i know u tie one to the base as an anchor, then one to the main stalk near the top bending it over, then all the other branches catch up to it, but what next?


----------



## Beavermonk

Beautiful plants Oldskool. Good job on them.


----------



## Killuminati420

"I'm not a stoner, I'm a level 12 Paladin " ROFLMAO! 
i kno its hella old but still so funny


----------



## jamexican686

I was curious about the FIM technique after I read about it in a book and wanted to try it, so I took two clones from my two mothers one a G-13 Hash & the other one is an Alaskan Ice. I first started with the G-13 clone since it was an indica and strong grower, so I chopped the top and accidentally cut too much off! ooops. I then bent the stem over to expose light to all the branches and the stem bent very well and didn't cause any damage. After a month or so It has been growing great under my T-12's, and is my and healthiest clone. When I tried again with the Alaskan Ice, I made sure not to cut too much off the top, but accidentally cracked the stem. It is starting to wilt now hopefully it will come back after it repairs its damage. With the Hindu Kush x Skunk #1, I just chopped the top and the loer branches are growing like crazy. I am hesitant to bend it , because I am trying to find a good hybrid that is a strong grower and a good yield. Here are some pics enjoy!


----------



## lordofwar

sorry for being slow on terms but someone please explain what LST means


----------



## Hick

lordofwar said:
			
		

> sorry for being slow on terms but someone please explain what LST means


boy are you gonna feel silly...
*L*ow
*S*tress
*T*raining


----------



## RiskyPack

You can check out my latest grow for LST.. Never made a plant quite this bushy before


----------



## midibullets

I'm gonna try LST on my next grow, thanks for the info!


----------



## MikeOrganix

Has worked great for me for years. Always pull down the highest branches. This works much better earlier on in the ladys life. She will turn into more of a bush. Trim off the smallest sucker branches that do not reach the full-strength light. 

If anyone is looking for nutes I HIGHLY recommend pure blend pro, it needs no mixing (one part), generally no ph adjustment, it is salt-free (not much nute lockup ever). Works great in soil too. 

If you are ever curious about hydro it is SO easy to test. Buy one 4" rockwool cube, put it in a soil put with NO soil. Hand water it every few days, just like soil. Works great. When they get bigger, put them on an ebb and flood tray and flood it once or twice a day for best results. Very simple, and it avoids many of the problems and bugs that can result from DWC, NFT, or aero. IMO after 8+ years of exp. Tried 'em all. Nutes and systems


----------



## MikeOrganix

Wow there are some jerks on this forum. Someone accused me of trying to sell nutes because I recommended Pure Blend Pro? How pathetic! I am not affiliated with any store and if people here are this rude I will gladly unregister. So much for trying to be helpful!


----------



## ozzydiodude

Hey Mike take a chill, every once in a while someone neg reps for a reason only know to them.


----------



## MikeOrganix

I am just a private hobbyist I have never been affiliated with any store, product, nute, anything, ever. I was on OG for years and years and posted over a thousand times and was a hydro forum mod and contributed to the growfaqs a lil. I am not a rep.


----------



## bigdrov1x

When you tie your plants down, do you ever untie that plant.  If so, when is the right time to untie the plant.  the reason that I am asking is because with my plants tied over,  it just seems like the plant will only grow to one side of the pot.


----------



## blancolighter

bigdrov1x said:
			
		

> When you tie your plants down, do you ever untie that plant.  If so, when is the right time to untie the plant.  the reason that I am asking is because with my plants tied over,  it just seems like the plant will only grow to one side of the pot.



Some do, some don't. In fact I think most don't. When you untie your plant it can have a tendency to straighten back out some, so I keep mine tied to keep a good shape about it.


----------



## Gixxerman420

fulltimes said:
			
		

> sooo wheres the info about High Stress Training??


Noone has explained HST here... I need to know what this entails... I've LST'd for years, but what is HST!? (high stress training, yes but how do you do it?) I have seen videos of people almost breaking their branches, calling it super cropping; is this the same as HST? Also, at what height would you gys suggest starting to LST?


----------



## shuggy4105

keep em tied man! You can keep the light lower.
I uaually start, (if I`m going to do it at all) at around two weeks.


----------



## ogmaster

How much is the yield effected by tying down the plant?


----------



## Hushpuppy

considerably...When you tie the plant down, the hormones that cause the main stem to be the big bud producer get dispersed out to the other branches that are coming out and up. This cause the plant to change what it is doing naturally, which is to grow up and up. I don't know why it does it, but tieing the main part down causes the biggest branches to try to become main stems, then if you tie a few of them down, more strong stems will try to become main stems. As all of these "main stems" grow upward, they will all be inclined to grow main stem buds, which are the best because so much energy is given to their growth. All of this results in (given that you are supplying enough light energy, nutrients, water, and CO2) superior yeild


----------



## Bonnyperryswift

Wow there are some jerks on this forum. Someone accused me of trying to  sell nutes because I recommended Pure Blend Pro? How pathetic! I am not  affiliated with any store and if people here are this rude I will gladly  unregister. So much for trying to be helpful!
Good job!i wish you can weite many goood articles in the future.The best wish to you.










-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm a  spammer with no friends and no life


----------



## Hick

Bonnyperryswift said:
			
		

> Wow there are some jerks on this forum. Someone accused me of trying to  sell nutes because I recommended Pure Blend Pro? How pathetic! I am not  affiliated with any store and if people here are this rude I will gladly  unregister. So much for trying to be helpful!
> Good job!i wish you can weite many goood articles in the future.The best wish to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> REMOVED



Ahhhh, _"pathetic"..._  and this from a SPAMMER advertising wedding  dresses in their signature on an MJ forum??? :rofl: I have an opinion  of spammers, and it goes far beyond pathetic.   You don't need to bother  yourself .."unregistering".  I'll get that for you..


----------



## Maximlis

Its true that plant grows with the help of hormone. Hormone plays a major role in growth of plant. So its better to take care of plants to increase the hormone preparation.


----------



## ArtyCannabis

I got a 6 in plant. Runt of the litter, lol. I bent it, and allowed all the small leaves to stand out. Big leaves were getting in the way, so I tied them, to avoid stress. Only after 3 days, they didnt look so well. I decided to cut them.

They are looking good. Lots of nodes standing out.


----------



## Maximlis

Thanks for the information. It helped me a lot to solve my problem.


----------



## Kb435

Lmao


----------



## lovbnstoned

I got a few leaves on ,, the Prozack n Cheese Wreck babiesn wonderingif I should wait,, or do the LSt  now ???
  I have pic's in the Grow Journal under My First Grow

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## shizizuo

I have done both many times


----------



## adamwalkner

So if you really want to know my thinking about Low Stress Training, High Stress Training, then i will tell you that i like Low Stress Training. Because i do not to Endure more Stress on my Body. So i can not to Shove High Stress Training. But i do not Force all of you for choose this Low Stress Training. It is only and only your choice that what is better Training for you.


----------



## 000StankDank000

Adamwalkner What type of plant are you?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

adamwalkner said:


> So if you really want to know my thinking about Low Stress Training, High Stress Training, then i will tell you that i like Low Stress Training. Because i do not to Endure more Stress on my Body. So i can not to Shove High Stress Training. But i do not Force all of you for choose this Low Stress Training. It is only and only your choice that what is better Training for you.


 
Are you talking about plants or your body?  We here are talking about plants.


----------



## Rick

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Are you talking about plants or your body?  We here are talking about plants.




Adam is a back door spammer :vap_smiley:

Check out his "homepage link" http://www.furious7fullmovie.com/


----------



## 000StankDank000

Is that a Gay spammer? Why is he a " Backdoor" spammer not just a regular spammer ?


----------



## David_willis

Both of these types of training produce similar results, but they are done in different ways. Everyone who trains has their preferred method.:vap-bobby_on_the_be:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## stinkyattic

I do LST as it can be started at any time in veg, gently of course if the plant is older, and with minimal interference with growth. It can be used to help a scraggly mother bush up from underneath an rejuvenate a bit. It can be done early on to increase growth of shoots from low nodes for cutting clones, or to give side shoots from low nodes a chance to become proper colas later, in the same manner as SCROG growing.  
On mother plants,  repotting so that the main stem is tilted 45' is a form of lst.  This controls undesirable vertical growth and encourages side shoots. 
Tying the apical node so that it is lower than the section of the plant you want to encourage is critical in all applications, but never do it past week 2 of flower.


----------



## RonnieB

I just started training mine. They're 3 weeks old yesterday. Topped 2, tied two down. I tied down the Topped plants as well,  because they are taller strains.


----------



## RonnieB

I topped two autos and tied them down on this grow and it didn't slow them down a bit


----------



## WeedHopper

Pulling up a chair.


----------



## spunom

When doing LST, when is it safe to remove the wire that you used to support the stalk when bending the plant over?


----------



## boo

as long as the wire doesn't restrict the growth of the branch I'd leave it alone...removing them can easily break the branch off but if you feel the branch had taken the shape of the wire, anytime is ok to remove the wire...


----------

